# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  farines animales, minerai de viande, quel futur pour l'alimentation?

## r0d

Bonjour,

profitons de l'actualit pour se poser la question: comment envisageons-nous l'volution de notre alimentation?

Entre las farines animales, dont l'interdiction vient d'tre annule dans les levages de poissons, et le minerai de viande, dont on n'aurais mme pas fait de la bouffe pour chat il y a 40 ans, on peut se poser la question de ce que l'on avale tous les jours.

Il y a plusieurs points qui ne sont pas simples. Tout d'abord, on pourrait dire qu'il suffit de ne pas acheter cette nourriture malsaine. Mais le fait est que l'on a pas toujours le choix: entre les cantines scolaires, les rfectoires d'entreprise, le temps qui nous manque, nous n'avons pas toujours la possibilit d'y chapper. Sans parler du fait que visiblement, on trouve aussi ces produits infmes dans les traiteurs, restaurants, et autres petits commerants de nos quartiers.

Ensuite, les lobbyistes de l'agro-alimentaire nous assurent qu'il n'y a pas de danger (lire par exemple l'article de RTBF dont j'ai fourni le lien ci-dessus). Mais de nombreux problmes ont surgi ces dernires annes alors qu'on nous disait qu'il n'y avait pas de risque. On se souvient de la vache folle, mais bien d'autres problmes moins mdiatiss surgissent rgulirement (voir par exemple le documentaire "we feed the word").

Il y a aussi le problme de certains aliments qui nous sont vendus et qui agissent comme des drogues. Certaines sucreries contiennent des concentrations de sucre qui sont tellement leves qu'elles ont des effets proches de certains psychotropes sur nos cerveaux, et provoquent des addictions (voir addiction alimentaire). Idem pour certains aliments sals.

----------


## _skip

Le truc que je sens arriver avec ces farines, OGM et tout a, c'est que contrairement  ce qu'on nous vend a ne fera jamais diminuer les prix. Ca permettra juste aux intermdiaires et aux grand producteurs industriels d'abaisser leurs cots et d'augmenter leur marge.
Ensuite on nous vendra les produits issus de la mthode conventionnelle plus cher sous un nouveau label premium, ainsi la mme qualit qu'aujourd'hui deviendra plus coteuse.

Puis franchement l'tude rcente sur les OGM, bien que critique, m'inquite. Surtout que les pressions sont visiblement trs grandes dans ce milieu et que l'ancienne tude qui avait conclu  l'innocuit est beaucoup moins crdible. 
Par ailleurs les exemples de merdes qui se retrouvent pleins les talages avec des validations des plus douteuses existent dj, l'aspartame en est un bel exemple.

Bref, au moins j'aimerais esprer qu'on arrive via l'tiquetage  bien informer et conserver une forme de choix, mais l'exemple rcent des lasagnes montre bien que mme avec a...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour,
> 
> profitons de l'actualit pour se poser la question: comment envisageons-nous l'volution de notre alimentation?
> 
> Entre las farines animales, dont l'interdiction vient d'tre annule dans les levages de poissons, et le minerai de viande, dont on n'aurais mme pas fait de la bouffe pour chat il y a 40 ans, on peut se poser la question de ce que l'on avale tous les jours.


Tout  fait; nanmoins je distinguerais les deux cas : en effet, les farines animales posent un gros problme  tout le monde, car il est assez difficile de s'assurer que le poisson  qu'on achte est d'levage ou pas.

Le minerai de viande, ben, dsol, cela ne concerne que ceux qui dcident d'acheter de la bouffe toute faite pr cuisine, pour des raisons qui m'chappent un peu (totalement  vrai dire).




> Il y a plusieurs points qui ne sont pas simples. Tout d'abord, on pourrait dire qu'il suffit de ne pas acheter cette nourriture malsaine. Mais le fait est que l'on a pas toujours le choix: entre les cantines scolaires, les rfectoires d'entreprise,


D'accord pour ces deux cas.




> le temps qui nous manque,


Cet argument en revanche me semble totalement fumeux. Du temps, on en a de facto de plus en plus; dsol, je maintiens que c'est une mauvaise excuse.




> on trouve aussi ces produits infmes dans les traiteurs, restaurants, et autres petits commerants de nos quartiers.


Puor les restau, c'est un vrai problme : 80% des restos actuels ne font plus la cuisine et un tentative (faite par deux dputs, un UMP un PS) de faire passer une proposition de loi permettant en gros de limiter l'appellation "fait maison"  ce qui est rellement fait maison dans un resto s'est heurte  un farouche lobbying des "restaurateurs" (avec des arguments ahurissant par ailleurs : pas le temps de dvelopper l tout de suite, mais j'y reviendrais).




> Certaines sucreries contiennent des concentrations de sucre qui sont tellement leves qu'elles ont des effets proches de certains psychotropes sur nos cerveaux, et provoquent des addictions (voir addiction alimentaire). Idem pour certains aliments sals.


L encore, on tombe dans des choix individuels de bouffe industrielle.

----------


## david06600

> profitons de l'actualit pour se poser la question: comment envisageons-nous l'volution de notre alimentation?


Le bio, mais je vais me faire taper dessus...



> Il y a plusieurs points qui ne sont pas simples. Tout d'abord, on pourrait dire qu'il suffit de ne pas acheter cette nourriture malsaine. Mais le fait est que l'on a pas toujours le choix: entre les cantines scolaires, les rfectoires d'entreprise, le temps qui nous manque, nous n'avons pas toujours la possibilit d'y chapper. Sans parler du fait que visiblement, on trouve aussi ces produits infmes dans les traiteurs, restaurants, et autres petits commerants de nos quartiers.
> 
> Ensuite, les lobbyistes de l'agro-alimentaire nous assurent qu'il n'y a pas de danger (lire par exemple l'article de RTBF dont j'ai fourni le lien ci-dessus). Mais de nombreux problmes ont surgi ces dernires annes alors qu'on nous disait qu'il n'y avait pas de risque. On se souvient de la vache folle, mais bien d'autres problmes moins mdiatiss surgissent rgulirement (voir par exemple le documentaire "we feed the word").
> 
> Il y a aussi le problme de certains aliments qui nous sont vendus et qui agissent comme des drogues. Certaines sucreries contiennent des concentrations de sucre qui sont tellement leves qu'elles ont des effets proches de certains psychotropes sur nos cerveaux, et provoquent des addictions (voir addiction alimentaire). Idem pour certains aliments sals.


Je cuisine tous les soirs pour le lendemain, je n'achte quasiment jamais rien de tout fait (mme une sauce tomate basique je la fait moi mme).  Alors oui il y a des pesticides sur les fruits et lgumes tout de mme et j'en mange des conneries mais a limite pas mal.  En tout cas je n'avale plus de coca ou autres boissons, que je trouve trop sucres, idem pour les barres chocolates.  Si les gens r-apprenaient  manger sainement, il y aurait beaucoup moins de problmes.

----------


## Invit

Je ne rsiste pas  poster ceci... On est dans le sublime, l!
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/video-bat...ns_251277.html

Dormez tranquilles, bonne gens, le gouvernement veille!


Sur le sujet, je suis peut tre naif, mais je me dis que ca pourrait tre une chance pour notre agriculture. En gros, plus la bouffe mondialise sera permissive, plus les consommateurs se tourneront vers le local, et on a encore une production locale assez dveloppe, et pas forcment plus chre, puisqu'on ne paye plus les traders hollandais ou chypriotes, le transport, etc...

A condition, bien sur, que le gouvernement n'intervienne pas, au nom de la protection sanitaire, bien sur, en faveur des boites d'agro alimentaire, et qu'il se dcide  s'intresser aux PME avant que les dernires aient disparu...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Je ne rsiste pas  poster ceci... On est dans le sublime, l!
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/video-bat...ns_251277.html
> 
> Dormez tranquilles, bonne gens, le gouvernement veille!


lol  ::mouarf:: 
Il vaut mieux en rire qu'en pleurer...
C'est fou quand-mme de constater  quel point les ministres sont  la ramasse sur les sujets qu'ils sont senss arbitrer. C'est pas nouveau, ni spcifique  un parti, ni mme  un pays (par exemple en Espagne c'est 10 fois pire, croyez-moi), mais a fait toujours aussi peur  ::?:

----------


## r0d

> A condition, bien sur, que le gouvernement n'intervienne pas, au nom de la protection sanitaire, bien sur, en faveur des boites d'agro alimentaire, et qu'il se dcide  s'intresser aux PME avant que les dernires aient disparu...


Le problme, c'est que les producteurs locaux ne peuvent pas lutter contre ces multinationales qui bnficient, en vrac, de:
- conomie d'chelle
- cots de production moins levs dans d'autres pays
- diversification des revenus (en particulier les revenus financiers: les trs grandes entreprises ont toutes un dpartement "trading" maintenant)

Aprs, beaucoup d'entre nous dfendent l'ide que le consommateur doit tre pertinent et juge. C'est d'ailleurs une des hypothses fondatrice du libralisme: si les consommateurs n'achtent pas le produit, a veut dire que le produit est mauvais et ainsi l'conomie se rgule toute seule (la main invisible). Sauf que dans la pratique on voit bien que a ne fonctionne pas. Qui, parmi nous, peut se targuer de savoir exactement ce qu'il achte? Mme lorsqu'on prend la peine d'analyser mticuleusement chaque produit achet, on n'est pas sr que ce qui est crit soit vrai, et pire, les informations importantes ne sont pas prsentes sur les tiquettes*.

Et puis ok, dans les faits nous devrions tous faire trs attention  ce que nous mettons dans nos assiettes, mais concrtement, qui le fait? toi par exemple, Franois, est-ce que tu prpares toi-mme tes repas, du soir et du midi? Est-ce que tu es certain que les aliments que tu utilises sont vraiment sains?

Je ne parle mme pas du problme des gens qui n'ont juste pas les moyens financiers de s'acheter autre chose que de la merde, car j'ignore quel pourcentage de la population est concerne.

Donc oui, c'est bien beau dire "tout le monde devrait tre conscient et choisir ce qu'il met dans son assiette", mais dans la ralit, a ne marche pas. Et ce n'est pas faute d'information. Donc il y a un truc qui cloche quelque part. Mais o?


* la faon dont les normes d'tiquetages sont mise en uvre au niveau de la commission europenne relve de la mascarade. Je suis en train de me documenter sur le sujet, il semble que certains documents sont proposs par les lobbies et ne sont mme pas relus par la commission avant d'tre ratifis; mais je voudrai en savoir plus avant d'affirmer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## david06600

> Et puis ok, dans les faits nous devrions tous faire trs attention  ce que nous mettons dans nos assiettes, mais concrtement, qui le fait? toi par exemple, Franois, est-ce que tu prpares toi-mme tes repas, du soir et du midi? Est-ce que tu es certain que les aliments que tu utilises sont vraiment sains?


Je suis pas Franois, mais moi je le fais, midi et soir, c'est pas de la grande bouffe, surtout la semaine, mais je me rattrape le weekend.  A part des pesticides, je pense pas manger trop mal.  Et si tu as une femme qui reste  la maison et qui peut te prparer tout a c'est encore mieux (je plaisante biensur, j'aime bien en taquiner certains).



> Je ne parle mme pas du problme des gens qui n'ont juste pas les moyens financiers de s'acheter autre chose que de la merde, car j'ignore quel pourcentage de la population est concerne.


Ceci est totalement faux, faire sa bouffe soit mme, revient beaucoup moins cher,  condition de ne pas vouloir manger de viande tous les jours.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le problme, c'est que les producteurs locaux ne peuvent pas lutter contre ces multinationales qui bnficient, en vrac, de:
> - conomie d'chelle
> - cots de production moins levs dans d'autres pays
> - diversification des revenus (en particulier les revenus financiers: les trs grandes entreprises ont toutes un dpartement "trading" maintenant)


Je ne suis pas sur de la vracit de ton affirmation.
Au contraire, les producteurs locaux font une marge bien plus importante sur leurs ventes directes au consommateur que sur leur livraison vers les centrales d'achats des grandes surfaces ou industriels.




> Aprs, beaucoup d'entre nous dfendent l'ide que le consommateur doit tre pertinent et juge. C'est d'ailleurs une des hypothses fondatrice du libralisme: si les consommateurs n'achtent pas le produit, a veut dire que le produit est mauvais et ainsi l'conomie se rgule toute seule (la main invisible). Sauf que dans la pratique on voit bien que a ne fonctionne pas.


Ca ne fonctionne pas, certes, mais doit on systmatiquement compenser la paresse intellectuelle de certains qui est quand mme une des causes de non fonctionnement ?




> Qui, parmi nous, peut se targuer de savoir exactement ce qu'il achte? Mme lorsqu'on prend la peine d'analyser mticuleusement chaque produit achet, on n'est pas sr que ce qui est crit soit vrai, et pire, les informations importantes ne sont pas prsentes sur les tiquettes*.


Je suis conscient que tout le monde ne peut pas acheter du bio; nanmoins, une rgle simple (et conomique !!!!) consiste quand mme  refuser d'acheter des produits tout prpars; cela ne t'pargne pas les pesticides dans les lgumes et les fruits mais vite pas mal de cochonneries chimiques par ailleurs.




> Et puis ok, dans les faits nous devrions tous faire trs attention  ce que nous mettons dans nos assiettes, mais concrtement, qui le fait? toi par exemple, Franois, est-ce que tu prpares toi-mme tes repas, du soir et du midi?


A quel Franois t'adresses-tu ? si c'est  moi, le repas du soir est toujours prpar  la maison; le midi, non, c'est vrai. Mais le midi je me contente d'une assiette de lgume et d'un fruit, pour limiter la casse.




> Est-ce que tu es certain que les aliments que tu utilises sont vraiment sains?


Pour les fruits et lgumes, c'est du bio  99% et provenant  80% d'une des fermes  proximit. Pour la viande, c'est  soit de la ferme soit de mon boucher. Aucune prparation industrielle.




> Je ne parle mme pas du problme des gens qui n'ont juste pas les moyens financiers de s'acheter autre chose que de la merde, car j'ignore quel pourcentage de la population est concerne.


L encore il y merde et merde : on peut ne pas avoir les moyens d'acheter du bon, mais rien ne justifie d'acheter du tout prpar; a fortiori quand on a pas les moyens, en gnral on a du temps (time is money c'est rversible  ::mouarf:: ).




> il semble que certains documents sont proposs par les lobbies et ne sont mme pas relus par la commission avant d'tre ratifis; mais je voudrai en savoir plus avant d'affirmer quoi que ce soit.


C'est vrai mais le parlement europen est un peu plus efficace : il est plus facile d'influencer un commissaire que 100 dputs, surtout si on veut le faire discrtement.

----------


## mala92

> En tout cas je n'avale plus de coca ou autres boissons, que je trouve trop sucres, idem pour les barres chocolates.  Si les gens r-apprenaient  manger sainement, il y aurait beaucoup moins de problmes.


L'actu te donne aussi raison avec la rcente mort de la mascotte du Heart Attack Grill, qu a fait ressortir aussi l'affaire Natasha Harris.  ::mouarf:: 
Le coca c'est mortel. (surtout quand on en boit 10 litres par jour)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Bluedeep

> L'actu te donne aussi raison avec la rcente mort de la mascotte du Heart Attack Grill, qu a fait ressortir aussi l'affaire Natasha Harris. 
> Le coca c'est mortel. (surtout quand on en boit 10 litres par jour)


 ::koi::  gnnn ????

Dsol, j'ai pas de dcodeur. Tu peux expliquer en clair ?

----------


## david06600

> gnnn ????
> 
> Dsol, j'ai pas de dcodeur. Tu peux expliquer en clair ?


Moi non plus, mais surement un peu d'ironie de la part d'un dfenseur de coca ou autre.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est que les producteurs locaux ne peuvent pas lutter contre ces multinationales qui bnficient, en vrac, de:
> - conomie d'chelle
> - cots de production moins levs dans d'autres pays
> - diversification des revenus (en particulier les revenus financiers: les trs grandes entreprises ont toutes un dpartement "trading" maintenant)


C'est n'est pas entirement vrai. Dans l'affaire des lasagnes, une chose qui me fascine est le nombre d'intermdiaires qu'il a fallu rmunrer. Le fait aussi que le problme concernait aussi bien des lasagnes Findus (de marque, donc chres) et des marques distributeur (donc moins chres).  

En fait, je pense que les conomies d'chelle et la dlocalisation n'ont pas d'effet rel sur les prix consommateur. Elles permettent en revanche de bien rmunrer intermdiaires, marketeux, et autres administratifs. 

Tu te souviens peut tre du discours des annes 70 sur le "staff and line". Une entreprise, c'tait un tat major qui pensait (le staff) et de la troupe (le line) qui produisait. La mondialisation et la dmatrialisation ont cr des entreprises qui ne contiennent plus que du staff, et qui ont besoin d'acheter de la "prestation line", la moins chre possible pour se financer.

Le petit producteur,  l'inverse, ce n'est que du line. Si l'Etat avait la gentillesse de lui simplifier la paperasse (comme aux USA o ils ont un systme parallle pour les petites boites), il gagnerait facilement contre les grosses structures... 




> toi par exemple, Franois, est-ce que tu prpares toi-mme tes repas, du soir et du midi? Est-ce que tu es certain que les aliments que tu utilises sont vraiment sains?


En fait, plus que tu ne le crois. J'habite en grande banlieue, donc il y a des producteurs pas trop loin, et ma femme est une maniaque. 

Tout notre boeuf vient d'un leveur du coin. Il nous coute en moyenne (du faux filet au steack hach) 11 le kilo, moins qu' l'Intermarch... Le veau est un peu plus cher,  13 le kilo. Pour les oeufs, on a des poules, et on mange nos lgumes six mois de l'anne. Le reste, on achte  la mre d'une amie de ma fille, des pommes de terre bio qu'on paye le mme prix qu' l'Intermarch. 

Pour le reste, on est un peu dpendant de l'Intermarch du coin, mais on surveille. Et effectivement, on mange trs peu de plats cuisins, et j'vite le restau (sauf pour le boulot o je vais dans des trucs chers, toujours les mmes, et dont je suis  peu prs sur), parce que c'est souvent pas terrible (quand on mange frais, on prend vite de mauvaises habitudes).

En pratique, ca signifie une alimentation moins varie que ceux de mes potes qui mangent du surgel, et ca prend plus de temps (surtout pour ma femme), mais ca couterait plutt moins cher...

Ce que j'observe, toujours dans ma grande banlieue, c'est que pas mal de gens font la mme chose. Ils ont leurs circuits locaux, cuisinent beaucoup, et mangent mieux. Ca veut sans doute dire une vie plus casanire, mais c'est faisable. 

Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression qu'une partie du problme tient au mode de vie de certains, qui ne veulent des produits tout faits parce qu'ils ont la flemme de cuisiner, qui ne veulent pas payer leur bouffe parce qu'ils conomisent pour leurs vacances, qui veulent acheter du surgel au marchand du coin  parce que faire les courses les gave, et qui se plaignent ensuite qu'on leur refile des saloperies...

'fin bon, j'dis a...

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> j'ai l'impression qu'une partie du problme tient au mode de vie de certains, qui ne veulent des produits tout faits parce qu'ils ont la flemme de cuisiner, qui ne veulent pas payer leur bouffe parce qu'ils conomisent pour leurs vacances, qui veulent acheter du surgel au marchand du coin  parce que faire les courses les gavent, et qui se plaignent ensuite qu'on leur refile des saloperies...


Je partage entirement ce point de vue.

----------


## r0d

> Ceci est totalement faux, faire sa bouffe soit mme, revient beaucoup moins cher,  condition de ne pas vouloir manger de viande tous les jours.


Peut-tre, je ne sais pas.
Je te rejoins tout de mme sur le fait que manger de la viande tous les jours est une habitude que nous devrions perdre.

----------


## el_slapper

Tiens, une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis d'accord avec r0d.....

Le truc, c'est quand mme qu'on vit dans un monde de "performance", ou tout le monde(et spcialement les femmes qui travaillent) se voit demander d'tre "super", et qu' la fin, le plat cuisin apparait comme une solution miracle.

Le truc, c'est que quand on a pass 9 heures au boulot, 2 heures dans les transport, qu'on est pass  la salle de sport(ou toute autre activit sportive ou culturelle), qu'on a donn le bain  sa fille(ou toute autre activit sociale), passer 45 minutes  prparer un vrai repas, a parait soudain insurmontable.

Le truc, c'est que quand on voit des missions avec des super-cuisiniers capables de faire un brownie avec une aubergine, on se dit qu'il vaut mieux laisser faire les professionels.

Le truc, c'est qu'on a, au final, plein de choses intressantes  faire dans le monde moderne, et que manger ne devient plus qu'une ncssit ennuyeuse et chronophage.

Dans ces circonstance, l'avnement de ce que dnonce r0d n'tait qu'une question de temps. Et je le dplore autant que lui.

----------


## r0d

> Tiens, une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis d'accord avec r0d.....


Mhh.. c'est que j'ai d dire une connerie alors  :;): 
Je rigole hein; d'autant plus que je suis encore entirement d'accord avec a:



> Le truc, c'est quand mme qu'on vit dans un monde de "performance", ou tout le monde(et spcialement les femmes qui travaillent) se voit demander d'tre "super", et qu' la fin, le plat cuisin apparait comme une solution miracle.
> 
> Le truc, c'est que quand on a pass 9 heures au boulot, 2 heures dans les transport, qu'on est pass  la salle de sport(ou toute autre activit sportive ou culturelle), qu'on a donn le bain  sa fille(ou toute autre activit sociale), passer 45 minutes  prparer un vrai repas, a parait soudain insurmontable.
> 
> Le truc, c'est que quand on voit des missions avec des super-cuisiniers capables de faire un brownie avec une aubergine, on se dit qu'il vaut mieux laisser faire les professionels.
> 
> Le truc, c'est qu'on a, au final, plein de choses intressantes  faire dans le monde moderne, et que manger ne devient plus qu'une ncssit ennuyeuse et chronophage.
> 
> Dans ces circonstance, l'avnement de ce que dnonce r0d n'tait qu'une question de temps. Et je le dplore autant que lui.


J'ai un ami, par exemple, qui a plein d'ordis chez lui, c'est sa passion. Il code au travail, il code sur son temps libre, il gre ses serveurs, il joue un peu aussi. Et puis il joue de la musique avec ses potes, il prend des cours de langue, il est un peu militant aussi. Il prend du temps pour s'informer, essayer de comprendre le monde dans lequel il vit. Il a des amis, une copine, une famille.
Et la cuisine, a ne l'intresse pas. Il a bien essay, mais a l'ennuie.

Alors que doit-il faire? Manger des ptes nature  tous les repas? (d'ailleurs, je suis sr que mme les ptes qu'on achte aujourd'hui en supermarch c'est de la merde).

----------


## fredoche

offre lui une cocotte-minute et un mixer

il pourra se faire des soupes, tu lui changeras sa vie  ::D: 
et l't salades

Il a quel age ton ami ? Ca ne dure jamais qu'un temps cette vie l... enfin je lui souhaite en tout cas

----------


## r0d

> offre lui une cocotte-minute et un mixer


Ou un micro ondes?  ::aie:: 

ok je sors --> []

----------


## ManusDei

> Ou un micro ondes? 
> 
> ok je sors --> []


Ben, on peut faire cuire des lgumes et du poisson au micro-onde (et le poisson au micro-onde c'est plutt pas mal).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben, on peut faire cuire des lgumes et du poisson au micro-onde (et le poisson au micro-onde c'est plutt pas mal).



Ben, le micro-onde, a ne cuit pas !

----------


## el_slapper

> Ben, le micro-onde, a ne cuit pas !


a tourne  la science-fiction : maintenant, c'est Jon Shannow  qui je mets +1  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Puis franchement l'tude rcente sur les OGM, bien que critique, m'inquite. Surtout que les pressions sont visiblement trs grandes dans ce milieu et que l'ancienne tude qui avait conclu  l'innocuit est beaucoup moins crdible.


Sralini a pondu une merde qui ne prouve rien. Et ne le rfute pas non plus d'ailleurs. C'est la conception elle-mme de son exprience qui est totalement inadapte. Plus, quand tu vois qui a support financirement l'tude, t'as des doutes quant  son impartialit.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Du temps, on en a de facto de plus en plus; dsol, je maintiens que c'est une mauvaise excuse.


Ben non, on a de moins en moins le temps, surtout dans les grandes villes. Et surtout pour certaines CSP.

----------


## fredoche

tu devrais dvelopper cette exception, sinon je partage l'avis de bluedeep, c'est une mauvaise excuse, ou alors tu n'as plus de libre-arbitre sur ce qui rgit ta vie

en plus on nous bassine suffisamment comme quoi on bosse pas assez en France,  raison de 7h par jour en moyenne, dure lgale du temps de travail. Ca laisse 17h pour le reste, en moyenne toujours...

----------


## _skip

> Sralini a pondu une merde qui ne prouve rien. Et ne le rfute pas non plus d'ailleurs. C'est la conception elle-mme de son exprience qui est totalement inadapte. Plus, quand tu vois qui a support financirement l'tude, t'as des doutes quant  son impartialit.


L'tude initiale ne fait gure mieux. Et semble-t-il elle a eu lieu sur la mme souche de rat qui parat il ne convient pas. Donc faut penser quoi?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'tude initiale ne fait gure mieux. Et semble-t-il elle a eu lieu sur la mme souche de rat qui parat il ne convient pas. Donc faut penser quoi?


Question a 250: as-tu lu l'article en question (celui de Seralini)?  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> tu devrais dvelopper cette exception, sinon je partage l'avis de bluedeep, c'est une mauvaise excuse, ou alors tu n'as plus de libre-arbitre sur ce qui rgit ta vie


Dj, la dure de travail "officielle" c'est 9h-17h (ce qui fait 35h). De plus, dans les grandes villes (Paris en 1er), tu crames facilement 2h (voire 3 pour les moins chanceux) en transport.

Puis surtout, ce que tu oublies, c'est que les 35h ne s'appliquent pas pour pas mal de monde. Notamment les gars en CDI au forfait-jour (qui seraient au moins 10% d'aprs le statistiques officielles), le personnel mdical etc...

Et surtout si tu prends les gens qui lisent ce forum, je pense que la majorit n'est pas du tout  35h, mais a 45 voire +.

Il suffit de lire la baisse des horaires de sommeil moyen en France pour voire que les gens ont mme plus le temps de dormir correctement. Et de faire la bouffe non plus (ou alors le WE pour la semaine).

----------


## fredoche

Bon vu que je connais un peu ce milieu depuis le temps que j'y bosse, et qu'en plus j'ai eu la "chance" de ngocier le passage aux 35h dans ma boite de l'poque, je connais un peu le systme, et le systme des forfaits.

Et ce que tu n'as pas la semaine, en principe c'est annualis n'est ce pas ? Les RTT a te parle ? C'est pourquoi je parle de moyenne... 

le personnel mdical,  moins que tu n'voques les praticiens de mdecine hospitalire, le reste c'est 35 heures aussi annualiss. Et l aussi je parle en connaissance de cause, mariage oblige.

Aprs ne penses pas trop quand mme, et si certains veulent bosser plus pour la grande gloire de leur SSII, grand bien leur fasse. Mais c'est pareil, ils sont vendus au forfait jour pour la plupart. 


Et mme en comptant 45h/semaine +10h/semaine de transport, on est  11h jour, et il reste donc 13 h pour tout le reste. T'arrives pas  caser 1h de cuisine l dedans ? Surtout quand tu arrives pas  assurer les 8 h de sommeil rglementaire ?

----------


## Invit

> Il suffit de lire la baisse des horaires de sommeil moyen en France pour voire que les gens ont mme plus le temps de dormir correctement. Et de faire la bouffe non plus (ou alors le WE pour la semaine).


Ils arrivent quand mme  faire 3h40 de TV par jour (et ca monte d'anne en anne), et plus de deux heures d'internet (a aussi, a monte). Donc  peu prs 6 heures de mdia par jour. Et le travail, c'est environ 200 jours par an...

Ajoute  cela qu'ils ont moins d'enfants, vivent plus vieux, commencent  travailler plus tard, j'ai du mal  voir en quoi ils ont moins de temps que leurs ans. 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben, le micro-onde, a ne cuit pas !


Je ne comprend pas l. Le four  micro-onde chauffe les aliments, et au bout d'un moment, c'est cuit, non ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four__micro-ondes

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ben non, on a de moins en moins le temps, surtout dans les grandes villes. Et surtout pour certaines CSP.


Tu as des lments pour appuyer cette affirmation ? de plus, je pense que tu es conscient que le "surtout pour certaines CSP" n'a aucun sens (puisqu'il suppose que tu ais des lments ventils par CSP pour soutenir ton affirmation dj douteuse  la base).

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

*Quel futur pour l'alimentation ?*

Ce qu'on mangera dans dix/quinze ans, ce sera a... Bon apptit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne comprend pas l. Le four  micro-onde chauffe les aliments, et au bout d'un moment, c'est cuit, non ?
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four__micro-ondes


Comme indiqu, le micro-ondes chauffe les lments par agitation des molcules d'eau. Ce n'est pas le principe de la cuisson. Place un bifsteak (de cheval  :;):  ) cru dans un micro-ondes, et fait le chauffer. Tu goteras mieux la diffrence entre cuisson et chauffage au micro-ondes. Le micro-ondes et bien pour rchauffer des plats pr-cuits, mais pas pour cuire de la matire crues (c'est moins visible avec des lgumes que de la viande, mais c'est le mme principe).

----------


## el_slapper

> Comme indiqu, le micro-ondes chauffe les lments par agitation des molcules d'eau. Ce n'est pas le principe de la cuisson. Place un bifsteak (de cheval  ) cru dans un micro-ondes, et fait le chauffer. Tu goteras mieux la diffrence entre cuisson et chauffage au micro-ondes. Le micro-ondes et bien pour rchauffer des plats pr-cuits, mais pas pour cuire de la matire crues (c'est moins visible avec des lgumes que de la viande, mais c'est le mme principe).


Dit encore autrement, la cuisson, c'est un apport de temprature, pas de chaleur. Au micro-ondes, a chauffe - intrieurement - en montant petit  petit de 0  100C. Dans le four, c'est expos  180, voire 210C d'air chaud.  l'extrieur. Ce sont des processus chimiques radicalement diffrents qui sont  l'oeuvre. 

C'est aussi pour a que plein de micro-ondes sont vendus avec un "grill" - a permet de faire cuire plutt que de chauffer(mais c'est plus lent, parceque a ne va pas tout de suite  coeur). Ce sont des outils diffrents et complmentaires.

----------


## ManusDei

> Comme indiqu, le micro-ondes chauffe les lments par agitation des molcules d'eau. Ce n'est pas le principe de la cuisson. Place un bifsteak (de cheval  ) cru dans un micro-ondes, et fait le chauffer. Tu goteras mieux la diffrence entre cuisson et chauffage au micro-ondes.


Ok. J'utilise le mot cuisson vu que je ne vois pas mieux (chauffage bof, rchauffage non plus).

----------


## fredinkan

Le micro-onde est intressant pour les lgumes ( condition d'avoir les ustensiles  disposition), car justement il ne les cuit pas et permet de ne pas perdre une partie de leurs bienfaits  ::): 

Pour le sujet du temps dans la journe: Ayant encore 3 et 4h de transport par jour, je passe ce temps  lire / internet / sries : Si on me demande combien de temps je passe de temps sur du mdia, c'est clair que je vais prendre ce temps en compte. Par contre, je passe tous les soirs entre 30min et 1h30 devant ma cuisine. C'est aussi un plaisir.

Plus grave que le fait qu'on puisse acheter de la m**** par choix, c'est qu'on nous "l'impose" dans les restaurants. Evidemment, je ne vais pas parler des fastfood, mais je parle de vrais resto (ou ventuellement des cantines..) qui prennent du gros industriel...

----------


## david06600

La bataille de la mal bouffe  du commencer dans les annes 70, je me base par rapport au film l'aile ou la cuisse  ::lol:: .  Depuis je dirai que Tricatel a gagn... au nom du progrs.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La bataille de la mal bouffe  du commencer dans les annes 70, je me base par rapport au film l'aile ou la cuisse .  Depuis je dirai que Tricatel a gagn... au nom du progrs.


 ::ccool:: 

Jacques Tricatel tait d'ailleurs le nom  peine dissimul de Jacques Borel.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Je suis surpris. C'est fou comme je suis surpris, de voir tout le monde surpris.
Et quelle agitation! Houlalala!
Un bel os a ronger pour les mdias, tellement plein de moelle qu'il va durer encore deux semaines facile. Tout le monde est occup a parler du boeuf qui tait du cheval, ou du cheval qui se faisait passer pour un boeuf, ce qui est moins dur il est vrai que pour la grenouille; la surpercherie aurait pu durer encore longtemps.
Quelle agitation! Pour une histoire qui n'est rien de plus qu'une non-conformit entre le produit et l'tiquette, que certains qualifie de tromperie voire d'escroquerie. Certes, c'est condamnable, il y a des lois pour cela et des gens pour les faire appliquer. Je ne ressent pas ici le besoin de m'exciter et de brandir la pierre a aiguiser la lame de la guillotine (si, si, faut l'aiguiser, sinon ca coupe de travers).
Regardons les choses sereinement: a la base, a l'heure actuelle, rien ne prouve tout d'abord que ceci est fraude intentionnelle mme si il est vrai que j'aurais du mal a croire l'inverse. Ensuite, il est difficile de dire qu'a la base la viande de cheval est de plus mauvaise qualit que celle du boeuf initialement prvue.
Surtout, pour en faire ce qu'il tait prvu d'en faire.
Au final, on aurait une fraude moins grave que le fait de vendre un vin de base sous l'tiquette d'un grand cru.
Aprs, on a la peur - bien lgitime - de l'tat sanitaire des btes servant de pte. Mais mme la, ce n'est pas prouv.
Et de toutes manires, et c'est bien la qu'est le problme, dans ce cas il est vraiment bien tard pour vous inquieter de cela. Parceque, martelez vous bien cela dans vos ttes brillantes et bien formes, on mange de la "merde" !
Vous ne croyez tout de mme pas que la plus tard des intervenants du monde de l'alimentation en gnral ne font pas se mtier la avant tout pour gagner un max de bl, tout de mme ?!? Rien ne nous a t pargn et rien de ne le sera: pesticides, antibiotiques et autres medocs insrs volontairement ou non dans la chaine alimentaire, condition d'levage, transport et abattage des btes plus que douteuses, pollution des eaux, levages de poisson en eaux crades surdops aux mdocs pour survivre, des huiles normalement non comestibles passes dans des recettes de pte a tartiner, etc, etc...Tout est bon, pour se faire du pognon.
Mais comment faire? Aujourd'hui, plus personne ne sait quel est le "vrai" cout d'un produit. Tout est masqu par l'empillement des couts des intermdiaires, qui finissent par se faire plus d'argent que les producteurs a la base des produits.
Et plus personne ne veut payer ce cout. 
Regardez, en restauration collective, pour nourrir un retrait, une bien gentille personne, cela pourrait tre votre grand-pre, grand-mre, mme vos parents, et bientt vous aussi (si, si, vous finirez par tre vieux), la journe alimentaire doit se chiffrer a moins de 4 euros HT ! Imaginez produire la bouffe pour une journe complte (petit-dej, dej, gouter, diner, collation) a moins de quatre euros ...  ::roll::  ... ce n'est pas d'ores et dj avouer que l'on a choisi son camps et que finalement ces monstres tentaculaires de l'agro-alimentaire sont bien sympas et ont gagns?.
Et ne venez pas me dire que c'est de la faute des mchantes socits, car le client il est bien content de ne payer que 4 euros, et il va mme demander petit a petit moins cher.
Ce n'est qu'un exemple parmis tant d'autres ...
Alors bon, un peu de cheval dans le boeuf ...  ::roll:: 

Vivement le steack de ver de terre !
Ca c'est l'avenir !
Sauterelle grille en apro, un bon steack a base de proteines de ver de terre aromatises, des frites ... du pinard, et tout va bien.
On arrterait peut tre de surexploiter des terres rien que pour l'levage de ces bovins ptomanes a l'oeil triste.
Et je crois avoir lu quelque part que c'tait possible techniquement, et raliste si on le dcidait.

@+
 :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Vous savez quoi?
Je viens de penser a un truc... a mon avis, pour Spanghero, ce n'est peut tre pas si facile de relancer la machine. Il suffit d'un peu d'imagination et d'un gros coup de culot:
. C'est simple, je venais de voir un reportage sur la socit et le drame universel que vit l'humanit face a cette viande de boeuf-cheval, suivi ensuite d'un truc sur une soire "suspecte" avec des chansons ringarde.
Et la ! Hop ! Tout de suite mon cerveau cratif et surexcit a trouv la solution !
-> Il faut lancer une gamme de Lasagne 100% viande de cheval, les lasagnes "StewBall"  (pour ceux qui connaissent pas la chanson: 

)

...
Et le tour est jou.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## david06600

> on mange de la "merde" !


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, et j'en remet une couche, mais vous tes dj surement au courant.



> Vivement le steack de ver de terre !
> Ca c'est l'avenir !
> Sauterelle grille en apro, un bon steack a base de proteines de ver de terre aromatises, des frites ... du pinard, et tout va bien.


L'avenir pour le peuple, mais surement pas pour l'lite qui nous gouverne.

----------


## r0d

Ha ben voil, on y est. "On mange de la merde" n'est plus une expression, mais une ralit  ::vomi::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, et j'en remet une couche, mais vous tes dj surement au courant.


[MODE HUMOUR]
Bon, y a une explication... 
Ouvrez une page Google, choisissez Google Traduction. Dans la langue source mettez "franais" pour la langue cible prenez "suedois".
Dans la zone  traduire tapez "gateau" et hop... tout s'explique.  ::mrgreen:: 
[/MODE HUMOUR]

----------

